# Thank You LkyLindy! I am speechless...



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Having been on the site awhile I thought a very deserving BOTL was due a nice little smackin around. So i packed up my little shipment and aimed at Harvey. Well he used this little NY vs SC thing to get me back and HOLY SH!T did he! Thank you brother as this is a very humbling hit! I had to run home and get the camera just to do this justice! Here is the damage...

A full sealed box of Nub Habano 460 (my fav wrapper on the nub)
San Cristobal Sampler ( I love me some Pepin blends)
Rocky Lancero Sampler ( I just started with lanceros so this should be neat)
The Soprano 4 cigar gift set
The Padron 64 Sampler ( it has the "A" size which i have wanted forever)
Tin of Cafe Creme
Palio Cutter with case ( never used on but i lost my xikar so....)
Vector Red Table Torch

Again my friend this is just an amazing display of your generosity! thank You very much... if anyone needs me i will be trying to make room in the humi!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Dang that's a massive hit....Awesome


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow thats over the top crazy...Nice pick up .


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

WOW!!! That is one INCREDIBLE hit!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

thats good stuff right there!!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Holy Crap!!!!!!


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

I was at the shop when Charles recieved this shipment. I was worried the shop was going to be damaged by the explosion... Great hit.


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

crazy, man! just crazy! awesome hit.


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

wow Charles u got knocked the @#$% out haha, Grats man!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Holy hell thats just amazing! Nicely done man!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow whata hit thats massive!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

can we hear someone say uncle now


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy Crap Charles!!!! I would definitely consider this one of the best hits of the year!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn,that one is going to leave a mark


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow he really did hit you hard!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

wow....that is incredible.... seriously charles... just give up thats just too much... oh man


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

At least you have something to do Charles while you contemplate surrender.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, Great hit!!!


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

can anyone say, harvey for bomb of the year!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Yahhn said:


> can anyone say, harvey for bomb of the year!


I say yes but then teh 45 lb bomb Bigfoot let loose should land today also... This one means more to me cuz it was at me but 45 lbs???? that is nuts.


----------



## skiman8700 (Aug 26, 2008)

wow that is a great bomb


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ouch...I can feel that hit from here


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

holy F**K wow !!! what a hit !! way to go both of you !!! ddaaamnn, i gotta clean the drool up


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

smh0768 said:


> crazy, man! just crazy! awesome hit.


:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Even though we like to kick [email protected] on the bombing front -we have to acknowledge some upstanding BOTL's--Now I can mention many that I pm or know here for a while(won't embarrass them by name  )-But Charles is relatively new and has energized the boards with his spirit and genorousity--So I decided to kick his SC butt real good

At any rate CL is the #1 friendly site for BOTL's and Sotl's who enjoy the pleasure of sharing our good times and stogies with others

Now please -forget what I said and beat the crap outta those bastages

BAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

holy hell.............


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Amazing hit Harvey... an awesome display of the generosity of this board. That is outstanding!!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

i've got nothing to say


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow that's one hell of a good hit.


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

good goooglie mooglie... 
:dribble:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

what a hit


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Abso-frickin-lutely awesome.

Great hit!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:wazzapp: What an amazing BOTL's do we have here on the board!! This is freeking awesom!! :dribble:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Now THATS a NY style beat down.

Awesome hit!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is a serious freakin blast there!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Harvey, You're a wildman!!! Charles, You deserve the carnage you've sown.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

All I can say is WOW. Very well deserved.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> Harvey, You're a wildman!!! Charles, You deserve the carnage you've sown.


I agree 100%! Harvey, you my friend are first class all the way and Charles definatley deserved this a$$ blasting dished out by Harvey! Top-Notch both ways!


----------

